# Manchester Go Karting - DATE CHANGE TO MONDAY 11th OCTOBER



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Ok folks,

Anyone up for a bit of Team endurance Go-Karting, likely to be Daytona Manchester on a Monday Evening - far from set in stone though, a certain person has also suggested Warrington :wink:

Just trying to guage interest......

Jonathan


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

mosschops said:


> a certain person has also suggested Warrington :wink:
> Jonathan


I certainly did, and you agreed it's a better track.

But will go to either, can we get a better turn out than last time. :? Couldn't be worse.

And make sure your mate with the pit lane speed limiter does not show. :lol:


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

May be up for this


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

WOW: I like your new sig pic, Ian 8)

I'll happily lead a cruise every other day, night cruises included  
But I'm rubbish at karting; I'll only let the team down. So a "no" from here.


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

count me and Mrs H in,but away first two weeks in Sept 8) H


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

I'd be interested....depending on the time/day....

H


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

What date do you have in mind

H

Howard (to stop confusion)


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Come on Jonathan, get your finger out.

Do you have any provisional dates yet ?

( I can't make 17-25 Sept Hol's 8) )

Is it looking more like Oct ?

Almost enough for TWO Karts now.......

Come on Dani, you can't let the side down.

Ian.


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Depends on date for me and Caz.

Will let you know when dates are available.

Steve


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

We will bring another 2 with a TT with us


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Calm down......it's a commercial

Location: Daytona Manchester - near Old Trafford, Manchester
Possible date's are (all are Monday Evening's)

28th September
5th October
12th October

Format is a 2 hour endurance race and you would need to be there at 6:30PM for the briefing. Â£135 per kart, up to 4 drivers per kart (so a person cost of Â£33.75 based on a 4 man team).

Let me know which date's are best for each of you and I will get a few karts booked.

Jonathan


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

mosschops said:


> 28th September
> 5th October
> 12th October
> 
> Jonathan


28th ???? just back from Hols. But can do this date if its the most popular.
5th OK
12th OK

Are people picking teams in secret :lol: 
Please don't let me be the last to be picked.


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

No secrets :wink:

So far....it's

Me
Ian

I know H is away so will give the others till friday or so and book a provisional slot.


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi its H from rainy hurricane torn Florida :!: Put is down for 4 places on the 28th, or 2 places on the other dates  cheers


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Hi Folks,

Ok I have booked a Team for Monday 4th October (I know it says 5th above but I am a wolly and got the dates wrong).

Can those who have expressed an intrest let me know if this will be OK,

Ta,

Jonathan


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Look like just me and you Jonathan.

You have IM.

NO more takers ?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

What time are you talking, Jonathan??

Yup, that's right: *I need a lot of training!!!!!!!*
I've been daft enough to sign up for 3hrs karting with the Morgan lot at Warrington on 27th November 

So if you can put up with a complete karting novice who will crawl around, put the kart sideways, run into the tyre wall and hold everyone up ... :?

And I won't mind if you tell me to leave you alone!!


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

> I've been daft enough to sign up for 3hrs karting with the Morgan lot at Warrington on 27th November


You will enjoy it at Warrington Dani, it is an awesome track.

You would be welcome to join us if it fits in with your schedule - we need to be there about 6:30PM on Monday 4th Oct.

Don't worry about the standard of driving - it can be best described as "ambitious", at times a high speed dodgem event !!!


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

r14n said:


> Look like just me and you Jonathan.
> 
> You have IM.
> 
> NO more takers ?


I'd like to have come, but they don't make karts big enough unless someone would lend me a TTR .. 

John


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mosschops said:


> > I've been daft enough to sign up for 3hrs karting with the Morgan lot at Warrington on 27th November
> 
> 
> You will enjoy it at Warrington Dani, it is an awesome track.


That's what I've been told  that's why I need practice!!



mosschops said:


> You would be welcome to join us if it fits in with your schedule - we need to be there about 6:30PM on Monday 4th Oct.


And my ambition comes to an end already: 8:30pm would be the earliest for me, perhaps 8pm

But thanks for the offer 

Looks like I have to practice on the day :roll:


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

MacBuff said:


> I'd like to have come, but they don't make karts big enough unless someone would lend me a TTR ..
> 
> John


John, last time we did this at Manchester, two BIG body builder types were in / on the Karts, 
they were fine, but a little slow due to the weight penalty.
I'm a bit squashed myself, 6'4" but its good fun.

Dani. Warrington do pay as you go sessions for sneaky practising.

Ian.

Calling all Karts, calling all Karts, 
please respond with yeah or neighs.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

r14n said:


> Dani. Warrington do pay as you go sessions for sneaky practising.


Thanks Ian. Why do I think I'll pop over to Warrington a few times before 27th November :roll:


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Is that it then ? :roll:

Just two of us............. :?

Oh well, more Kart time for us then Jonathan.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

How long will you be there for?


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

We will be there till about 10PM, usually a little later.

Ian - we will have a full kart now, I have had a last minute volunteer from work.

See you tomorrow at 6:30PM


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Bugger - Due to some teams pulling out last minute, the event has has to be cancelled. It has been rescheduled for next week, if anymore parties are intrested in joining us please let me know ASAP.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'm in if you are still prepared to put up with me :roll: 
No client next Monday evening


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

We will accomodate you Dani  The karts don't quite handle like a TT but you will enjoy yourself I'm sure.

The Team is full now. We have 1 Kart for 2 hours and the drivers are:

Dani
Ian
Me
Peter - Bloke from my works

IM me if you need any directions. All things being well will see you all on Monday @ 6:30PM


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mosschops said:


> We will accomodate you Dani  The karts don't quite handle like a TT but you will enjoy yourself I'm sure.
> 
> The Team is full now. We have 1 Kart for 2 hours and the drivers are:
> 
> ...


You know this is going to be my 1st karting event  
What do I need to bring apart from CC (or cash) and myself :roll:

I suppose high heels and sun glasses are not the right sort of attire :wink:


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

You'll get a few practice laps to get used to it - it's only a bit of fun (but everyone takes it dead serious :lol: ). You can't be any worse than Ian :wink:

Just bring yourself, some cash (split between 4 of us it'll be about Â£30), there are soft drinks and chocolate should you need. Casual clothing -Trainers would probably be best footwear.

The venue provide...

Helmets (with hair nets :roll: )
Proper "fireproof" racing suits (which are very warm)
Gloves
and the karts.


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

mosschops said:


> You'll get a few practice laps to get used to it - it's only a bit of fun (but everyone takes it dead serious :lol: ). You can't be any worse than Ian :wink:


Leave it...........

Talking of taking it seriously........ 
have you sorted out the pit to kart bluetooth set up yet ?

Ian.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

r14n said:


> mosschops said:
> 
> 
> > You'll get a few practice laps to get used to it - it's only a bit of fun (but everyone takes it dead serious :lol: ). You can't be any worse than Ian :wink:
> ...


You trying to frighten me off, Ian :roll:


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Dani, only a bit of FUN. :lol:

But you better make the grade or you will be put on the transfer list. 

Ian.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

r14n said:


> Dani, only a bit of FUN. :lol:
> 
> But you better make the grade or you will be put on the transfer list.
> 
> Ian.


Shock, horror  
Or would that be transfer to Bridgtown/Barbados


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I am gutted and have to apologise to all:
had a phone call 1/2 hr ago: someone *needs* to see me at 7pm tonight   
So I can't even come and have a look later as initial talk and assessment takes about 2 hrs in total :x

And no, Ian, you didn't frighten me off :?

Harumpf!!!!!!!!


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Sorry to hear you won't make it tonight.

But work is work, Dani.

I'll do a spin off and dedicate it to you. :lol:

Ian.

Any last minute substitute want to step into Dani's seat. ?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

r14n said:


> I'll do a spin off and dedicate it to you. :lol:
> 
> Ian.


You're soo kind, Ian :-*


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Dani, as promised I did a couple of spins for you, and also got involved in a few "incidents" to get myself sin-binned. :x 


> Opens little book of excuses


The incidents were clearly not my fault.
The standard of marshalling was very poor.
The rest of the Karts had a weight advantage.
Our last minute substitute drivers were not upto Dani's standard.


> closes little book of excuses


A big thanks to JM for organising this again, and we managed a credible 4th place after every one of our drivers were sin-binned for one or two times. 
Jonathan was given a random start position of 9 out of 14 and had forced his was into 3rd place by the end of lap one, but then one of our indcidents dropped us to 10th. the rest of the stint saw him climb back up the leaderboard, but alas penalties were to cost us dearly.
During the last few stints we un-lapped ourselves several times, but too little too late.

NEXT time, lets get some more people along for a really enjoyable night.

Ian.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well done all and thanks for the spin-off in my honour 

Shame I couldn't make it or even watch it :? I really love to give it a try; but I won't commit myself for weekdays anymore. It's not fair on you


----------

